# Hard Apple Cider



## Fly*guy (Oct 31, 2009)

Can anyone give me a recipe for Hard Apple Cider?


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2009)

<DIV =smallfont>



*Hard cider* 
<HR style="COLOR: #77281c; : #77281c" SIZE=1>

<DIV id=post_message_23248>I got this from my wine club

Hard Cider


5 galon apple cider, preservation free, unpateurized
2 lbs brown sugar
2 lbs honey
1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
4-6 cinnamon sticks
2 pks cote des blancs yeast
5 campden tablets
4 teaspoon acid blend 2 teaspoons yeast energizer
2 teaspoons pectic enzime
2 cups white rasins (optional)
1 cup pure maple syrup (optional)
Start- day 1 mix cider and crushed campdens
Day 2 add pectic enzime, acid blend, yeast energizer
Day 2 + 6 hours add brown sugar, honey, maple syrup, mix very well
drop in rasins, cloves, cinnamon sticks, mix 
Day 3 add yeast.
Ferment till dry. Stir every couple days. 
After 2-3 weeks rack. Adjust taste if necessary. 
After another 3 weeks rack again. Satbilize but don't clear.
Bottle after another 2-3 weeks. 
__________________


----------



## Fly*guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Tepe


----------



## newby101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Questions for Tom. I have used your recipe and and racked 3times, spec gravity about 1.0 How do I adjust taste? If I add sugar, won't it just ferment more? Also, how do I stabilize? Ok to bottle in wine bottles with cork? What about adding something? to make it sparkling and then cap in wine bottles? Any help would be greatly appreciated, this is my first attempt!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 27, 2012)

I made my Hard cider based on this recipe, if you are going to back sweeten, you need to stabilize with sorbate and meta first or you could have a second fermentation start in the bottles, resulting in popped corks and bottles exploding.
You can back sweeten with pure juice concentrate, or sugar, I haven't reached that point yet, I thought that it was done fermenting, but after a week, I checked the SG, just for kicks and giggles and it had fermented more. This is going to be rocket fuel, I may need to sweeten this, or make Apple Jack, heck it's almost there...lol
I would set it out to clarify once you have fermented to dry, stabilized and back sweetened, it is hard to believe that this can become crystal clear, but every year I get some of my buddies Apple Jack, and it is crystal clear.


----------

